# anyone in md with no cellular



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

what kind of cellular service does everyone have that live in MD? just wanted to know what you got and if you like it....etc etc


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

verizon...its decent coverage and ok rate...btw we gotta lotta members at NENT


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^shameless plug


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

plug...hehe, that kinda goes along with cellphones...btw Nextel seems to be nicer that Verizon.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i love sprint !


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cingular and hate it....................come to* nent*


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i am just tryin to get an idea of what works well in MD....i sell cell phones and want to know personal opinions on where yours work and doesnt work. I know mine, Tmobile, works everywhere i go. Cingular is suposed to be the best....it doesnt work well in Aberdeen area? or where do you go where you dont like it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> i am just tryin to get an idea of what works well in MD....i sell cell phones and want to know personal opinions on where yours work and doesnt work. I know mine, Tmobile, works everywhere i go. Cingular is suposed to be the best....it doesnt work well in Aberdeen area? or where do you go where you dont like it?


i personly have NEVER liked cingular at all! i never have perfect resption and its not a crappy phone! i have the motorola v60i.....paid 200 for that suma bitch. my friend has verison and all ways has reseption.

skyline come and join :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i love sprint !


get outa here! :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

sprint isnt too bad, but i got Tmob. and the Blkbry is the shit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have had verizon for like 9 years and it has been awesome.. i get some of the best service out of all my friends


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

When I was in OCMD for a week this summer I always had full service on my Nextel.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i always hear bad things about Nextel but i supose they arent as bad as it seems......


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Nextels suck my ass


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Nextels suck my ass


Easy there mr. mod. I have Nextel I love it. I'm actually about to upgrade to one of their new flip up phones. There's only one place locally that I don't get reception and from what I've heard from people with other phones no one gets service there. They've always been good to me.

Mitch


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i <3 my nextel.

hmm, debating. should we start a nextel DC# thread haha
then, we can page someone at 2 in the morning when we decide it's time to flame their newbish post

ah ah!

seriously though, nextels rock.


i HATE verizon. long story.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Jasper said:


> i <3 my nextel.
> 
> hmm, debating. should we start a nextel DC# thread haha


There's already a Nextel thread. :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

irontom said:


> There's already a Nextel thread. :thumbup:



Hmmmm, this is an interesting link.....am i being told something? :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have converted three nextel people to verizon... verizon does have some shitty customer service but their phone services is awesome. Nextel and sprint are talkin bout mergerin which would make them the third largest provide after verizon and cingular/ AT&T.... all that needs to happen is verizon combines with T-mobile and they win again..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i have converted three nextel people to verizon... verizon does have some shitty customer service but their phone services is awesome. Nextel and sprint are talkin bout mergerin which would make them the third largest provide after verizon and cingular/ AT&T.... all that needs to happen is verizon combines with T-mobile and they win again..


They can rank them all they want but in the end it comes down to "To each his own". I chose to start with Nextel and love it. I also get great deals for being with them. For instance, the phone I'm getting is a $150 phone but I'm only paying $20 since I'm a Nextel customer. But I'm sure the other companies do similar things. Like I said "to each his own".

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^that is very true my young grasshopper





but i still get free phones every two years, so what now punk. :cheers:


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah welllllllllllll Verizon sucks.....lol, my former job....one of those people on the other end of the phone


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SkylineR33gts said:


> yah welllllllllllll Verizon sucks.....lol, my former job....one of those people on the other end of the phone


yes and no, their service is good, their customer service and management sucks balls


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah i can agree with that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

skyline....what can you tell me about the motorola v220 camera phone? im getting it in the mail tomarrow for free from cingular. can i get face plates for it?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i can tell yah next time you dont get a phone from me i am kicking you in the nuts....it is a basic phone w/ camera..caller id on outside, voice activated dialing capabilities, zoom fo sho, speaker phone, and they have leather cases but i dont think they have any changable face plates.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i wopuld have gotten it from you but it was free! i got a flyer in the mail and had a choice between an LG POS (for free) and this motorola v220 for $50 plus $20 for activation, but my mom called the number on the flyer when i was at work and the woman said she can order it over the internet (but we needed to wait for it to ship) and it would be free.................its in baltimore now on a fed-ex truck to be deliverd to my house by 4:30  ill try to come and get my acc. from you tho :thumbup: were is it? and whats the address so i can map quest it


so its a good phone? ...........well its a good phone for free? have you heard anyone say its better or = to the v60i?


----------

